# Track Days...Anybody on here



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi All,

Wondered if anybody did the odd track day on here? If so which ones you go along too?

I know you'd normally find these kind of threads on your dedicated car forums, but might be interested to see how many on here take part


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

Do afew bedford,keevil castle coombe and silverstone mostly.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Slow.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Have done a few Brands hatch , silverstone and rockingham


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Rockingham, Castle Coombe


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Had my car on track a fair few times now, and its addictive. Its really the only place that the car can be driven at "full" capacity.

Ive upgraded a few parts each time, firstly starting with brake pad compound, race fluid, master cylinder brace, and dedicated track wheels and tyres.

Only done Knockhill in the car, which suits it perfectly.


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

done Middlesbrough



URL=http://s1288.photobucket.com/user/polac5397/media/IMG_9713_zps1e083db5.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

First one booked for Monday at snetterton.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Do about half a dozen a year at the local sprint venue, its a good introduction as you're the only one on the track at any given time meaning you can concentrate on learning your car/lines etc without worrying about someone else crashing into you. 
Also looking to do some bigger tracks next year, Donington being the nearest local track!


----------



## Onrcnn (Dec 14, 2012)

I live in Turkey and i am addicted to track races as well.. I have few bits of upgrades, after new year i will be building the motor with turbo setup







We had 3 tracks, now i only go to Istanbul Park F1 track events, here is a video which is not so good because of exposure


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Damn right my 205GTI gets a regular thrashing on track. Maybe mint but it's there to be driven


----------



## Jedi (May 5, 2014)

Regularly take my bike around Donington, it's only 15 miles from my house


----------



## NelsonS (Apr 8, 2012)

Done Brands Hatch and Silverstone. Would love to try Spa at some point.


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

Im a regular, Done Knockhill countless times, Snetterton, Spa, Nordschleife and the GP track


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Having got the wedding out of the way in June I managed a couple this year with a view to getting out more regularly next year.

Got a few bits to sort over the winter such as oil cooler, roll cage and some more track focussed tyres.

We should have a DW track day somewhere.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

I've done quite a few but I'm still very much a novice.

What you need is a company that sticks to the rules that it puts across in the driver briefing.

Javelin are the worst for this. Let bully boys & race testers ruin it for everyone.

Best I've done was Bedford. Long track, wide run off, great marshalling.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Best picture / worst track day (Javelin at Donington)


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Squadrone Rosso said:


> I've done quite a few but I'm still very much a novice.
> 
> What you need is a company that sticks to the rules that it puts across in the driver briefing.
> 
> ...


Have you tried Opentrack at all?


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Anybody doing Oulton Park this weekend?


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

B17BLG said:


> Have you tried Opentrack at all?


Sorry. I missed this

No I haven't. I did a day at Llandow last year too (organised by them) and it was really good. Well sorted, great cheap cafe too

Short technical track so not really suited to the long legged Brera but still great fun:thumb:


----------



## Gaffa22 (Aug 24, 2014)

John74 said:


> First one booked for Monday at snetterton.


The new layout at Snetterton is really good. 
not been round it in a car but done many laps on a bike


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm looking at getting back out in March. Have made a few changes to the car so am looking forward to seeing what it's like.


----------



## Roody262 (Mar 6, 2010)

Try and do a few a year but didn't do one last year. Bit of a group of us who try and book days together for a bit of a discount. Llandow is a great little track for a cheap day, very well organised also. Have also done a few airfield days and Hullavington which is great fun and the extra space means you don't mind pushing that bit harder. 

My car is a Caterham 7


----------



## Gaffa22 (Aug 24, 2014)

Roody262 said:


> Try and do a few a year but didn't do one last year. Bit of a group of us who try and book days together for a bit of a discount. Llandow is a great little track for a cheap day, very well organised also. Have also done a few airfield days and Hullavington which is great fun and the extra space means you don't mind pushing that bit harder.
> 
> My car is a Caterham 7


Ideal on track I would think


----------



## FiestaGirlie (Jul 15, 2009)

I've done Brands, Snetterton and Bedford in my old fiesta. Brands and Snetterton quite a few times over the years. I'd like to get the Abarth out at Brands at some point soon once I'm more comfortable with it.

My other half has a track dedicated fiesta and has done those above, as well as Donnington and Silverstone.



Squadrone Rosso said:


> I've done quite a few but I'm still very much a novice.
> 
> What you need is a company that sticks to the rules that it puts across in the driver briefing.
> 
> ...


I completely agree on your Javelin comments. Used them a fair bit in the past, and gradually they got worse and worse with their attitude. I wrote them an email expressing my concerns and views after my other half had a highly race car dominated track day, and I didn't even get a courtesy email back! I know it was the correct address as Chris had been emailing them on the same one...
I won't be using them again and would advise any novices not to bother with Javelin either. I will probably stick with MSVT in the future.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Doing Aldershot in March and Castle coombe in the summer


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Aldershot??


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

nick_mcuk said:


> Aldershot??


Yeah I hadn't heard of it either lol its one of those drive a few supercar day things my misses got me

Think it's at an mod site so there aren't normal track days there


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Ahhhbut I know it's either the stock car ring or a place called Eelmore training circuit it's not a track to speak of just a road layout for army driver training.


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

I use an evo as a track car. Cadwell best place IMO bar spa and the ring.......


----------



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

got any details for the aldershot one. Only cos I work in aldershot and never seen the track.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

JohnnyC its not a track....read my previous post.

Here is the google map link.
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...2!3m1!1s0x48742b7cc44addc9:0x3a651dccbcd4bb06

You cant get onto it with a car as its MOD land, I used to run my 1/5th scale car up there but got told to move on a couple of times by snotty MP's


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

johnnyc said:


> got any details for the aldershot one. Only cos I work in aldershot and never seen the track.


Not a track as such, it's a supercar thing my other half got me for a present

http://www.supercardrivedays.co.uk/circuits/london-circuit


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Anyone e booked in for sessions over summer?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2011)

Done Oulton and Cadwell so far this year. Looking to hit Cadwell again (amazing track) in August hopefully. That track suits my car and is a lot of fun! Be good to see some Detailingworld peeps there.


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Done Blyton again a couple of times this year. Looking to go to Croft soon as I have always fancied it.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

Oulton Park, Donnington, Anglesey, Rockingham, The Ring yep done a fair few 

Doing Donny in a few weeks


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I've done a lot of circuits/Hills, my favourites are Shelsley Walsh, Harewood and Prescott.

Not really a fan of old airfield circuits like North Weald, though there is plenty of run off, which is where Bedford is good as well as being central. Never really got the hang of the Curburgring despite about 6 visits.

Cadwell is tight and can be a bit busy and needs cajones on the downhill bits, a rarity on circuits, did that in my 911 way back. Only other place with downhill I've been is Harewood. Am doing the Lotus test track at Hethel this year, really looking forward to that one - have also done MIRA which is very fast, and various runs round the other test place near Bedford.

Blyton is a great little track, deceptively technical and rather fast. Silverstone is the daddy though, just so many corners to remember and as soon as you've congratulated yourself from nailing one you **** up the next... Similar story at Brands actually, took my 944Turbo on there and also a Cayenne Turbo which was awesome considering its size - 118mph was a surprise to me but it felt planted.

Key thing is to get on a well organised event with similar types of cars and some standards of expertise expected, with marshalls prepared to throw people off. Its bloody dangerous tbh, having watched a recent video clip of too many people getting over confident at Castle Coombe which is also fast and due to that causes errors. Probably best to go with a car club so the cars are matched and owners do actually care a bit about preserving their car.

And enjoy it - handling lessons learnt are invaluable, its not all about top speed.


----------



## tPIC (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm off to Thruxton for a Vauxhall VXR track day tomorrow. Really looking forward to it, I did the same last year and really loved the Corsa VXR - much better than I'd expected. I am definitely a track novice though. Would love to do more.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Anybody on here use trailors to transport their cars to and from events? If so what trailors have you got and what would you recommend?


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

Brian James are what most use............


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/events/725669644210038/?action_history=null&ref=4

https://www.facebook.com/events/402956116575264/?action_history=null&ref=4

2 dates left we have booked, anyone interested in joining us??


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

msb said:


> https://www.facebook.com/events/725669644210038/?action_history=null&ref=4
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/events/402956116575264/?action_history=null&ref=4
> 
> 2 dates left we have booked, anyone interested in joining us??


I have probably missed it but I can't see the price on the Facebook page.


----------



## Leno (Jun 26, 2015)

I took my mx5 to llandow, perfect circuit for it if I'm honest, nice and small with a long straight to help cool down ect.. Other than that I do a fair few drift days, pod/lydden/Birmingham wheels ect


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

The Bank holiday event is £60 including food, the September date is £55


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Currently looking at booking Croft on the 28th through Javelin and have a quick question.

A lot of people use GoPro's but there doesn't seem to be a unanimous answer on what mounts are allowed - are the big stick on GoPro ones that are made for the outside of cars ok to use inside the car? Stuck to the passenger window if it makes any difference


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Turkleton said:


> Currently looking at booking Croft on the 28th through Javelin and have a quick question.
> 
> A lot of people use GoPro's but there doesn't seem to be a unanimous answer on what mounts are allowed - are the big stick on GoPro ones that are made for the outside of cars ok to use inside the car? Stuck to the passenger window if it makes any difference


They officially don't allow suction or helmet mounts inside the car. They did however allow me to use a suction mount on the windscreen inside as long as I tethered it with a couple of tie wraps round the sun visors.

Now I just use a clamp on the roll cage.


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

msb said:


> The Bank holiday event is £60 including food, the September date is £55


Decent prices for for a day out on track.


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

gatecrasher3 said:


> They officially don't allow suction or helmet mounts inside the car. They did however allow me to use a suction mount on the windscreen inside as long as I tethered it with a couple of tie wraps round the sun visors.
> 
> Now I just use a clamp on the roll cage.


Don't have a cage unfortunately.... Might have to look into a headrest mount then - another £100 down!!


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Would love to do my first trackday soon in the mps


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Updating these from my progress thread:
















Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

